# can anyone recommend a good intellectual property rights attorney?



## kissdacream (Oct 31, 2007)

Can anyone refer me to an good intellectual property attorney for a reasonable price.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: attorneys*

How in the world would we be able to offer any suggestions without knowing where you are in this world??? I think your best bet would be contact the local bar association and see who specializes in this field.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: attorneys*



> How in the world would we be able to offer any suggestions without knowing where you are in this world???


Easy there, Charles  All you have to do is ask. Sometimes people forget to include details in their post, nobody's perfect


----------



## kissdacream (Oct 31, 2007)

Well i wanted referals instead of just looking someone up and trusting them with my dreams. I would like any referals within the United States. Please keep negative comment to yourselves I would rather you did not reply to my post if you are going to indirectly offend me. Thanks rodney for standing up for me! But like I said can anyone help me with an intellectual property attorney they have hired,worked for or know of nationwide. Thanks Kiss


----------



## gumbydave (Nov 3, 2007)

cant help much but I do know that a lot of successful intellectual property rights attorneys are on staff at major movie studios, I know because my ex wife was a paralegal at a major studio and is married to one of the IPR attorneys now.( she was a looker and had to work late a lot)
I dont think a good one would just hang a shingle somewhere, maybe you can get through to the legal department by stealth method at a music or movie studio and get more info 
hope this lead helps


----------



## gumbydave (Nov 3, 2007)

If you live near LA you could probably go ask the writers guild pickets if they know any


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Please keep negative comment to yourselves I would rather you did not reply to my post if you are going to indirectly offend me.


I don't think Charles was trying to offend you directly or indirectly. He was probably just trying to point out the lack of information that would have helped us point you in the right direction.

We're all here to help, but sometimes it's easier to give someone the referral or info they need if we have more specific location information.

No worries though  Hopefully someone will have an attorney they can refer you to.



> Well i wanted referals instead of just looking someone up and trusting them with my dreams.


Keep in mind that you're still trusting a complete stranger to give you the referral. You also have no clue whether or not the person giving you the referral is an employee of the attorney or the attorney themselves, posting under a generic username.

Just something to keep in mind when asking for referrals in a public forum. It doesn't happen often, but it *can* happen.

It might not be any different than finding an attorney on your own through your local state bar association and then once in contact with the attorney, asking them directly for referrals from past customers who can "vouch" for them.

I will say that I've heard very good things about: John Berryhill

I've read some of his postings in other forums, and he's pretty respected in the domain name industry. Although he's done a lot of work in the domain industry, intellectual property seems to be his specialty. He's out of Philadelphia.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nope...was not meant as negative comment at all. Just that I know a couple of attorneys that might fit but it would depend on where you are located. One difficult aspect of on line forums such as this...the reader cannot see or hear inflections and body language of the poster. What seems to be a logical response to the writer may seem out of line by a reader..So no offense or insult intended.. As Rodney states...we are here to help..


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

been around the entertainment business all my life and let me tell you good ones are hard to find and not cheap...unless you marryed one.


----------

